# If you could choose between these litters, which one would you take



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

We are ready to put a deposit on a puppy. I am pretty sure we will be going with True Haus.I have spoken with Cindy a few times and have visited their facility and dogs. We liked what we saw. We are looking for a family pet first and foremost. We are a fairly active family with three young boys. While this dog will be trained (obedience and tracking) it will most likely not compete. 

True Haus has just announced two new breedings. One is Esko and Terra, the other being Trigger and Cat. German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

If you had a choice between these two breedings and you were looking for a family pet, would you lean one way or the other? Or just let the breeder pick the best dog out of both litters that meets drive and temperament demands?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Breeder! (assuming that you trust them, of course)

But you need to have your own minds made up as to what type/personality pup that you want!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

All I have to say is, we didn't know what we were doing, and thank goodness the breeder picked for us.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Trigger and Cat.


Lee


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mikey von said:


> We are ready to put a deposit on a puppy. I am pretty sure we will be going with True Haus.I have spoken with Cindy a few times and have visited their facility and dogs. We liked what we saw. We are looking for a family pet first and foremost. We are a fairly active family with three young boys. While this dog will be trained (obedience and tracking) it will most likely not compete.
> 
> True Haus has just announced two new breedings. One is Esko and Terra, the other being Trigger and Cat. German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels
> 
> If you had a choice between these two breedings and you were looking for a family pet, would you lean one way or the other? Or just let the breeder pick the best dog out of both litters that meets drive and temperament demands?


I think that you should pick, cannot trust someone more than myself.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

emy1 said:


> I think that you should pick, cannot trust someone more than myself.


I would allow the breeder to select the puppy (or puppies if there are several that would be a good match).

The BREEDER is the one that has been spending the last 8 weeks/56 days/1300+ hours with the puppies. THEY should know each puppy - what they like and don't like, how they fit in the puppy pack, how they handle new sights and sounds, corrections (from Mom and the other pups), how they handle fear and obstacles.

A GOOD breeder will be able to match the right puppy to the right home.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

To make it a little easier for those viewing, following are links to the mating check for each breeding:

Esko & Terra: Line-breeding for the progency of SG Esko vom Klammeck and Terra vom True Haus

Trigger & Cat: Line-breeding for the progency of Thatchers Trigger of True Haus and Mi-Jos Cayenne

Trigger and Terra are littermates, so the difference between the resulting pedigrees comes down to Esko and Cat. 

The Esko/Terra litter is linebred fairly tight on Ernst von Weinbergblick (3-3). Here is a recent thread in which linebreeding on Ernst is briefly discussed: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/217394-pedigree-eval.html. If you run a search, you will find more discussion of Ernst.

If it were me, I would tell the breeder exactly what I was looking for and rely heavily upon the breeder's guidance. They know these dogs and their production. Without breeder input, I lean towards the Trigger/Cat litter, but Cat has always caught my attention on the occasions when I have gone to the True Haus website.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

I will definitely let the breeder choose the puppy, I am just looking at the upcoming pairings. I have met with Cindy and plan on taking my family to meet her and the dogs (so she can get a feel for my rambunctious boys). 

Is it a worry that Trigger is a DM Carrier?


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Also, Cat is now 7 years old. Is that too old to be breeding or is it OK?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd let the breeder pick out any potential matches and if there was more than one, go from there.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Mikey von said:


> Is it a worry that Trigger is a DM Carrier?


If the other parent is tested clear/clear, then no, this is not something to worry about unless you end up breeding your dog later on. I would ask to make sure the other parent is clear/clear, or ask to have the puppies tested before you take one.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Mikey von said:


> Also, Cat is now 7 years old. Is that too old to be breeding or is it OK?


If she was too old, she wouldn't get pregnant. Her condition and health are more relevant than her age--but older females are less likely to get pregnant and more likely to have small litters and will sometimes have trouble when whelping.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

BlackthornGSD said:


> If the other parent is tested clear/clear, then no, this is not something to worry about unless you end up breeding your dog later on. I would ask to make sure the other parent is clear/clear, or ask to have the puppies tested before you take one.


Definitely will not be breeding!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Definitely listen to the advice by the knowledgeable posters above. I recently got an Esko pup and I love love love her! 

The best thing you can do is really communicate what you want in a very specific manner, and they will let you know which litter is better suited.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

We placed a deposit on a female from either litter that will best fit our drive and temperament needs.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Cool! Let us know who you get.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is an update. We put a deposit on the Esko and Terra litter for a female. The litter did not produce enough females to get to our spot. We were given the option of the Trigger and Mi-Jos Cayenne (Cat) litter or an Esko and Gina litter (or our deposit back). Gina had 3 females and Cat had 2. We choose the Cat litter. 

The two female pups are a red sable and a bi-color. Cindy and Jim are taking the Pick female as a possible replacement for Cat. We will get the other female. They are choosing at 7 weeks. We are excited and cannot wait. Her name will probably be Kimber and she will be a family pet plus a shed antler hunting dog.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> If you had a choice between these two breedings and you were looking for a family pet, would you lean one way or the other?


GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know anyone who owns GSDS - work, pet, or otherwise - and exercises them FOUR HOURS every day.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


What are you talking about? GSD's don't like childern? Not a family breed? 4 hours of dedicated exercise a day? Who said someone else is going to train her and hike with her?

I guess GSD's should only be reserved for perfect people like you (with obviously nothing else going on in their lives. If your post wasn't so pathetic, I would be concerned.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> I don't know anyone who owns GSDS - work, pet, or otherwise - and exercises them FOUR HOURS every day.


??? I know very few who exercise them less. May be after 5 years you can slow down. I'm afraid it could be another GSD destined to go into the shelter.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


A GSD makes a fine family pet..probably one of the best. I have two that LOVE kids. Exercise needs to be both mental and physical and not every dog needs hours and hours of it. Mine get it most of the time(not hours either) and some days they get none and they are perfectly healthy and happy. They are ready to go when I am and they settle when they need to(even the new male that has had no training)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> ??? I know very few who exercise them less. May be after 5 years you can slow down. I'm afraid it could be another GSD destined to go into the shelter.


This is crazy. They go into the shelter because people can't handle them and didn't know what they were getting into. If anything, its a training issue. And I would think that almost everyone that owns a GSD knows to give them some kind of training. Oh the dog jumped on the kid and knocked the kid down...it must go to the shelter, that is the kind of stupid stuff that gets these dogs brought to the shelter. I can guarantee that the people that had my male did exactly this and you know what, its a good dog and just needs some guidance.


----------



## kgulbranso (Dec 25, 2004)

*David, who has made you the authority? All of my GSD's have been fantastic with children. Sorry, but from reading some of your other posts, I don't think you know what you're talking about. *


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


I have a very high drive GSD along with 3 small kids. Never ever even had the slightest problem with Ammo around our kids or anyone else's kids for that matter. I don't exercise him 4 hours a day. We usually do a couple hours through the day, usually 15-20 minutes at a time. He does great with it. He is an awesome dog who is very well behaved. I find it offensive for you to say that GSDs don't like kids. My GSD is amazing with my kids and loves them to death, he would no doubt kill for them if he had to. You are wrong. For the most part GSDs love kids. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


Lmao at the thought that they don't like kids


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


Not sure what your GSD is like, but mine is stable, event tempered and not fearful. She is very attentive to my granddaughter,in fact it's hard to get a picture of one without the other.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

David Taggart said:


> ??? I know very few who exercise them less. May be after 5 years you can slow down. I'm afraid it could be another GSD destined to go into the shelter.


I was going to come back here and apologize for my somewhat rude response to your last post, now I see I do not have the need to. 

Not that I need to explain myself to you, but we had 2 gsd's when my two youngest were born (and a lab). They were great with the kids. I also have never had an issue of wearing a dog or 3 out. 

Good day to you sir!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

David Taggart said:


> ??? I know very few who exercise them less. May be after 5 years you can slow down. I'm afraid it could be another GSD destined to go into the shelter.


LOL My GSD is headed to the shelter because I'm not running him 4 hours a day?! He must me so bored and neglected, being involved in flyball, agility, nosework, Schutzhund, dock diving, lure coursing, conformation..... I like high drive dogs with energy and stamina but not dogs with hectic energy that has to be burned for hours on end.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


Your nuts. GSD should be very good with kids. Mine is aloof with strangers but loves kids. I have a very high drive high energy dog and two very small children. Oh and we don't exercise 4 hours a day. Lmao 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


Seriously?? That's just full of 

My boy Mauser is from working lines and he NEVER gets 4 hours of exercise a day on a regular basis.

He was not exposed to children as a young dog, was not raised around them but this is how he reacts to them:







Maybe the dogs YOU have had were unstable, hyperactive, poor specimens of the breed??


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

So lets change the negative feel out of this thread. What do you guys think of the Trigger & Cat litter?

Trigger & Cat: Line-breeding for the progency of Thatchers Trigger of True Haus and Mi-Jos Cayenne

Here is a pic of a couple of the pups:


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I really like that Trigger, when I found True Haus and looked at him and Esko I knew I wanted a pup out of either of them. Very excited for you, another member here is getting a pup from that litter as well!!!

And my True Haus pup is just fine with the exercise she receives, which is NOWHERE close to 4 hours, except on the weekends!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't buy anything from anyone who uses their webpage to call someone else a liar and a cheat. 

(even if it is true...that's not the way you do bussiness)


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

The Packman said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from anyone who uses their webpage to call someone else a liar and a cheat.
> 
> (even if it is true...that's not the way you do bussiness)


I do not know, I kind of like it. If someone screws you, why not call that person out.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The Packman said:


> I wouldn't buy anything from anyone who uses their webpage to call someone else a liar and a cheat.
> 
> (even if it is true...that's not the way you do bussiness)


Why not? Did you read the story or research it? If you spent 7k for a dog and never received it or got your money back wouldn't you be a little upset? What if when researching you kind the same person did that to multiple people? Wouldn't you feel obligated to warn everyone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David Taggart said:


> GSD can become a family pet, but it is not a family pet breed. Thee kids ... GSDs don't like children. Who is going to exercise him two hours in the evening and two hours in the early morning every day? Who is going hiking with him? Take him to classes? You simply can not own GSD and put training on somebody else.


This has got to be a joke. :laugh:

My dogs are not raised with kids because I don't have any, but I can let six year olds handle them, walk them. My three year old bitch was out today and letting a few kids, babies love on her.

In fact, Bear helped me get Andrea out of a full tantrum. They LOVE kids, even if they are not raised with children. 

As for four hours of exercise a day -- none of mine get any hours of exercise every day, not supervised exercise like a walk. I take this one today and that one tomorrow, these three to classes on tuesday, and another one another day. But they certainly don't get 4 hours a day, that's nuts.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

True Haus breeds excellent representatives of the breed, IMO. That's all you really need to know if you want a good German Shepherd as it is supposed to be.


----------

